

Are you a Swift Developer? iOS Blog are paying for screencast authors. - markcrazyhorse
http://iosblog.co.uk/write-for-us

======
tempodox
The English from the site itself (not the guest writers) doesn't look too
good. If I were a blogger / screencaster, I would feel repelled.

